# best 2.1 speakers....ummm????



## ninz (Jul 10, 2011)

Altec Lansing MX6021 Expressionist ULTRA 2.1 Speaker

Edifier Prisma E3350 Metallic Mauve 2.1

corsair sp2500

sound stick 3


which one is the best ?

budget=15000
its for ps3 & and light musics
*NOT FOR PC*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2011)

AudioEngine A5 @ 18K
Audioengine 5 (A5) Premium Powered Bookshelf Speakers
Best computer speakers - CNET Reviews

You Can Purchase it here
Audioengine 5 (A5B) Premium Powered BookShelf Speakers Black - BAJAAO India - Buy and review musical instruments, pro audio equipment, recording studio gear online - BAJAAO - Buy and Review Musical Instruments and Pro Audio Equipment in India


----------



## Sarath (Jul 10, 2011)

Could you include the prices in the first listing. It would help my buying too.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, you missed so many 

1. Klipsch Promedia
2. Bose Companion 3
3. Edifier S730 and S530 (my precioussss )
4. Logitech Z2300

Soundsticks are not even worth mentioning here. They are very basic when compared to the big four above


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Hey Rex AudioEngine Will Eat all of them above like a breakfast.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

well...we all can have our opinions and be happy. All these are epic speakers, no doubt. IMO A5 lacks the power that the above ones have.

P.S.-I don't mean "monster bass" by power. It should be _just_ right.


----------



## ninz (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Could you include the prices in the first listing. It would help my buying too.



 all under 15k-16k

budget duude........ budget
but can consider your edifier its 17k. right?

@sarath
i have seen your post your budget is 5k.
its not possible to get one of these


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

1. Corsair SP2500
2. Edifier S730

@OP, Corsair SP2500 is an all-rounder... 
Edifier S730 lacks mids in music..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 11, 2011)

If You Need Power Then Go For 5.1 Speaker & If Quality Sound Then For Premium 2.1 Speakers Like AudioEngine A2 @ 9.5K or Corsair SP2500 @ 14K

MX6021 Expressionist ULTRA @ 8K is also good


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Corsair SP2500 @ 12K



Seriously? Where?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Seriously? Where?



Corsair SP2500 Review
In Verdict Price Is Given
Corsair - SP2500: Speakers - Best Price Rs.12,200 - Compare India

Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 High-power

Bit Overpriced


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Corsair SP2500 Review
> In Verdict Price Is Given
> Corsair - SP2500: Speakers - Best Price Rs.12,200 - Compare India



Pls post only if u find a seller quoting it...

AFAIK, *SP2500 - 14.75 k + shipping *


----------



## ninz (Jul 11, 2011)

Edifier 2.1 Speaker System S730 vs corsair sp2500
who wins?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 11, 2011)

ninz said:


> Edifier 2.1 Speaker System S730 vs corsair sp2500
> who wins?



No Doubt Corsair SP2500.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

^^Yep, corsair it is..


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 12, 2011)

**bump**
I have recently bought an Edifier S530, and I'm blown away by it. Cost me 10k approx., got a good deal. Market price is 12k.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Why didn't anyone mention Swan? Swan M200MKIIs are very very good, around 10-12k imo.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Why didn't anyone mention Swan? Swan M200MKIIs are very very good, around 10-12k imo.



OP's primary usage is not music, so no Audioengine n swans...


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> OP's primary usage is not music, so no Audioengine n swans...


Oh damn, then any logitech or corsair gaming speakers.


----------



## ninz (Jul 12, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> OP's primary usage is not music, so no Audioengine n swans...



u mean to is if i want quality music then its not the sp2500!!!!
i need more advice on this.
thank you


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 12, 2011)

ninz said:


> u mean to is if i want quality music then its not the sp2500!!!!
> i need more advice on this.
> thank you



Some People Love Quality Sound Or Some Loves to Blast his neighbor's house.

If You Need Quality Sound Then Buy These:
1. Swan M10 @ 5.5K (I'm Buying these one)
2. AudioEngine A2 @ 9.5K or AudioEngine A5 @ 18K

If You Want To Kill Your Neighbor's Sleep Then These:
1. Corsair SP2500 @ 14.75K
2. Logitech Z623 
3. Altec Lansing MX5021 Expressionist Ultra @ 8K


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 12, 2011)

ninz said:


> u mean to is if i want quality music then its not the sp2500!!!!
> i need more advice on this.
> thank you



In music, the Audioengine A5s are better performer than SP2500... 

In movies n gaming, Corsair SP2500...

If A5 is out of ur budget, get SP2500 eyes closed..


----------



## ninz (Jul 13, 2011)

and one last question.
how about this edifier thing? are they better than sp2500


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 13, 2011)

ninz said:


> and one last question.
> how about this edifier thing? are they better than sp2500



No, Corsair is better.


----------



## ninz (Jul 15, 2011)

thank you all for droping in.


best regards


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 16, 2011)

well..see..we are all talking about great, high-end speakers here. I have tried many speakers myself and finally settled on Edifier. You just cannot write Edifiers off. They are awesome. Period.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 16, 2011)

How are the Creative Gigaworks T3? Have read good reviews about them...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 16, 2011)

T3 are great but not worth the money.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 16, 2011)

I have heard about Klipsch ProMedia a lot at many audiophile forums. People tout it as one of the greatest in its price range.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 16, 2011)

See my earlier post...Promedias are one of the best along with the others.

T3 are overpriced.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 17, 2011)

Any 2.1 with THX cert ?


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 17, 2011)

Many...Logitech Z623 and Z2300. AL MX 5021


----------



## PraKs (Jul 17, 2011)

Isnt AL MX 5021 stopped ?


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 17, 2011)

so is Z2300. The problem is, many new models, which are called as "successors" to the THX models, aren't THX certified in the first place.

But one thing I've noticed is that THX is over-rated. My Edifiers are not THX certified but I love them. It all depends on individual preference. You can tweak the bass/treble/equalizer/DFX settings to suit your taste.


----------



## d3p (Jul 18, 2011)

I own a Z2300 from last 2yrs & i rattles up my paint from the wall in gaming [especially in Race Driver :Grid] & in movies, but i won't recommend it for any music lovers or audiophiles.

the mids in Z2300 is completely flat, so i won't like them for music.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 14, 2011)

Corsair SP 2500 is THX certified and got very good reviews over internet.will set you back by 11,000


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 15, 2011)

jagdish said:


> Corsair SP 2500 is THX certified and got very good reviews over internet.will set you back by 11,000



yes, it rocks is what I heard. However if u want vfm, go for logitech z623! They are outstanding and THX certified at 7500/-!


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Sep 15, 2011)

Corsair is not that great for music. Above average of course, but not awesome, IMO. 

Klipsch Promedias, Edifier S530/S730, Bose Companion 3, AudioEngine a5 is what I'll call awesome. (I'm forgetting some more names)


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 15, 2011)

MetallosaurusRex said:


> Corsair is not that great for music. Above average of course, but not awesome, IMO.
> 
> Klipsch Promedias, Edifier S530/S730, Bose Companion 3, AudioEngine a5 is what I'll call awesome. (I'm forgetting some more names)



Buddy i would recommend u to take an audition on SP2500 before commenting on it... Not sure of A5 but the rest are no match for corsair's SP2500 even the bose companion 3 *SEII*...

And FYI Corsair SP2500 is not THX certified..


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 15, 2011)

Both Z2300 & AL MX5021 were best in 2.1 segment.
As for A5, i am surprised people are bringing them in comparison with 2.1 speakers.
A5 are studio quality 2.0 monitors. Obviously, their sound quality will surpass most of the speakers mentioned here. Intended for professional use generally. 
Now, dont think they'll blast or rattle the walls like MX5021 / Z2300! 
Their spatial arrangement could be of issue to many. Plus, not to mention the lack of ".1" i.e. woofer unit. A5s are strictly built for testing music frequencies and quality purposes. 
2.1 systems on the other hand serve overall purpose. May it be music, videos or games!
And yes, 2.1 systems do have better power distribution across channels in comparison to 2.0 systems. Corsair SP2500, AL MX5021, Logitech Z623 power ratings easily surpass A5 ratings, thereby making them excellent choice for home/casual use. 
As for the best of 2.1 speakers, I can't help but suggest these:
Cambridge Soundworks MicroWorksII & Corsair SP2500.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 24, 2012)

Corsair speakers are not that great as you think bud! 


MegaMind said:


> Buddy i would recommend u to take an audition on SP2500 before commenting on it... Not sure of A5 but the rest are no match for corsair's SP2500 even the bose companion 3 *SEII*...
> 
> And FYI Corsair SP2500 is not THX certified..


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2012)

rockfella said:


> Corsair speakers are not that great as you think bud!


Say wat?


----------



## rockfella (Dec 31, 2012)

Finding the review link. I really like the brand, they make great PSUs and Rams but there are better options than the SP2500. Will update. 


tkin said:


> Say wat?


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2012)

rockfella said:


> Finding the review link. I really like the brand, they make great PSUs and Rams but there are better options than the SP2500. Will update.


Well as far as I had seen SP2500 got rave reviews all around. SP2200 is cr@p I agree.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 31, 2012)

I really wanted to buy a set of Corsair speakers, read a review once which stated that there are better speakers in that price range. Can't find the damn review now. 


tkin said:


> Well as far as I had seen SP2500 got rave reviews all around. SP2200 is cr@p I agree.


----------



## rockfella (Oct 7, 2013)

Now I am itching for a new 2.1 set-up because my old ATP3 died. I can't believe i posted previous thread 2 minutes before new year 2013!


rockfella said:


> I really wanted to buy a set of Corsair speakers, read a review once which stated that there are better speakers in that price range. Can't find the damn review now.


----------



## rockfella (Jun 22, 2021)

Xtremeup said:


> Best 2.1 Speakers, you need to examine its capacity, Bass, audio quality, warranty, etc


The website is trash!


----------

